

Apple patents NFC workflow - robert_nsu
http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/16/apple-patents-workflow-sharing-using-nfc-because-its-never-too/

======
robert_nsu
I would much rather see Apple implement NFC in their phones before patenting
what you do with it later on. There is so much potential for NFC, but we only
have a handful of phones that support it at the moment.

